# Help me find these!!



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

The black analog pants with the big white ag logo on the back that everyone was rocking at the xgames and this season. Heiki Sorsa is rocking them in his first trick in his section in double decade. What pants are theseeeeeeeeeeeee


----------

